# I’m being asked to consider to install an up-flush toilet unit, are these junk?



## c12croft (Jan 13, 2017)

Sani-flo i think, but I see many brands.
Certainly better than ripping up floor for a Liberty Series 380 system, but are they reliable?
Noisy?

Does anyone have a history with these unit?
Thanks


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'd go with a porta-John instead

http://www.toilets.com/products/portajohn.htm


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

god help you if the pump ever fails...in warranty or not it dont matter...they are on another level of hell to fool with...

. Their is one brand on the market that has well over 30 nuts and bolts holding down the access lid and half of them normaly have to be fought with to come out...... I walked away for a few of these already...

if they dont want to tear up the floor and do it right, you already know what you are getting yourself into..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## c12croft (Jan 13, 2017)

*Ok so I might as well rent-a-****ter*



Debo22 said:


> I'd go with a porta-John instead
> 
> http://www.toilets.com/products/portajohn.htm



Yes, but do they come with heat?


----------



## c12croft (Jan 13, 2017)

*Thank you*

Not a fan I see.
Higher first cost, offset by less labor cost but it seems funky to install behind toilet. Must raise shower to gain height too.
The tank can be located in adjoining room maybe.
But reliability?
Seems like it will short cycle. 





Master Mark said:


> god help you if the pump ever fails...in warranty or not it dont matter...they are on another level of hell to fool with...
> 
> . Their is one brand on the market that has well over 30 nuts and bolts holding down the access lid and half of them normaly have to be fought with to come out...... I walked away for a few of these already...
> 
> if they dont want to tear up the floor and do it right, you already know what you are getting yourself into..


----------



## c12croft (Jan 13, 2017)

*Yes, I've been in HVAC end of the profession since 1979, I hope I qualify??*

Yes, I've been in HVAC end of the profession since 1979, I hope I qualify??




Tommy plumber said:


> *Hello! Introduction Requested*
> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)
> ...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

c12croft said:


> Yes, I've been in HVAC end of the profession since 1979, I hope I qualify??


Since I'm a plumbing, heating, and air guy I'd let you in, but I don't make those decisions.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

c12croft said:


> Yes, I've been in HVAC end of the profession since 1979, I hope I qualify??














You kind of sort of don't qualify as a plumbing professional. However, per site guidelines, if you've worked on chiller lines then you do.

There is a sister site, www.hvacsite.com that may be better suited to an hvac technician.

And if you're an hvac man, then why are you being asked to install a plumbing fixture? And I guess the bigger question would be why are you attempting to install a plumbing fixture? You don't owe me an explanation, but you should be asking yourself those questions.

A quick anecdotal story, I'm currently working on a residential re-model. The property borders the Rainbow river here in beautiful north Florida. The owner tried doing it without any permits. The Rainbow river has many folks that use it with canoes, rafts etc. Some people floated by one day and yelled out to the workers, "Is that a permitted job?" The very next day building inspectors were at that job site asking questions. That is how I got involved. The 'plumber' who did the underground {ground rough-since FL has many slab-on-grade homes} wasn't licensed. After he was tossed, my phone rang. 

Anyway, you're welcome to stay if you want to. I'm done preaching.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I only install the Liberty version. Better quality than the sani plus and better price


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> And if you're an hvac man, then why are you being asked to install a plumbing fixture? And I guess the bigger question would be why are you attempting to install a plumbing fixture? You don't owe me an explanation, but you should be asking yourself those questions.
> 
> 
> Anyway, you're welcome to stay if you want to. I'm done preaching.


Being in this industry and mechanically inclined, my neighbor (84 years old and battling cancer) calls me and says my garage door isn't working and Robert (another neighbor) says call Debo he knows all about garage doors. I know nothing about them but I figured it out.

Another one was her spa was tripping the breaker whenever she turned it on, she needs to soak in it for her body to feel rejuvenated, her son says call Debo he can fix it. I know nothing about spas but I traced it to a failed electric heating element. Replaced it and she's relaxing in warm water now.

I'm not condoning working out of your trade qualifications but I guess I am justifying it. I don't advertise for it, but if it finds me, and it's for my customers, friends, family, or neighbors I'll handle it for them.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

The things we do for old people, neighbors and relatives.

Usually for free.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

fixitright said:


> The things we do for old people, neighbors and relatives.
> 
> Usually for free.


I charge them but at a reduced rate, I didn't charge her for adjusting the eyes on the garage door. I did for the spa repair though.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Post an intro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c12croft (Jan 13, 2017)

*Thank you Dpeckplb, i found your comment to be helpful.*



Dpeckplb said:


> I only install the Liberty version. Better quality than the sani plus and better price


Thank you Dpeckplb, i found your comment to be helpful. 
Based on your reference I did my due diligence and proceeded in that direction. 
As for the the other posters of this thread, *get a grip*:
I have no aspiration to sully the very high ideals in any way shape, or form, the high standards for which this industry, and this good website is based. Without pause I can confidently state that I have more vested in maintaining the sanctity, and professionalism of the core trades that built this country than most, and abhore as much anyone here the "Low-balling hacks" out there that tarnish the good name, and respect that the truly skilled tradesmen richly deserve. 
Make America great again.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

c12croft said:


> I have no aspiration to sully the very high ideals in any way shape, or form, the high standards for which this industry, and this good website is based. Without pause I can confidently state that I have more vested in maintaining the sanctity, and professionalism of the core trades that built this country than most, and abhore as much anyone here the "Low-balling hacks" out there that tarnish the good name, and respect that the truly skilled tradesmen richly deserve.
> Make America great again.


 















Well said sir, you have a way with words. I couldn't agree more.


----------

